# Anyway to Increase Upload speed in BSNL...



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Oct 9, 2006)

Anyway to Increase Upload speed in BSNL...

im 256 UL user....


*img151.imageshack.us/img151/7871/untitleddv6.th.jpg


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Oct 9, 2006)

no dude it is correct upload speed alwayz i get 10+KB speed.


----------



## din (Oct 9, 2006)

Man, ur username takes about half of the page !!! Any reason u r usin that username ? Just curious


----------



## blademast3r (Oct 9, 2006)

till now no1 has found a way to do it...damn govt, they are perfect in such scenarios...
btw did u buy your premium account or is it a free trial one??


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Oct 9, 2006)

@din...i dont find any name to registrd ...jus it comezz in mind while registratin...


@blademast3r 
well itz my own preium account..every month i extend.. wit paypal...lol...

**** Indian govt...


----------

